
Show HN: DeCAPTCHA, free image hosting on IPFS - lh42
http://decaptcha.io/
======
bubagrump
What's to stop a decently trained net (think like Image net level) from
spamming the hell out of this?

~~~
lh42
In a strange way that would actually be great.

One of the primary goals of the project is to build a big dataset of tagged
images. If a bunch of bots went through uploading and then tagging all of the
images on DeCAPTCHA, that would accomplish this goal even faster!

~~~
bubagrump
But doesn’t that defeat the purpose of captcha? Ie, you verify someone isn’t a
bot?

~~~
lh42
You bring up a totally fair point for the set of images that are on it right
now.

But, as more users upload images that then must be tagged, the hope would be
that eventually there is enough diversity in the dataset that being able to
consistently recognize what's in the different images would require something
approaching human intelligence.

~~~
bubagrump
GG

------
fiatjaf
I like this a lot. Couldn't see any errors in the approach. I think it is
sound and good.

